# Does Your Radio Work By Itself?



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

As I was working in the OB today the radio just came on by itself. I had been working on the fridge for about 2 hrs and was on the other side of the room when it just came on.









Calvin


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Any history of ghosts in your neighborhood?









Seeems that I have read that someone else had a similar problem, a couple years back but can't remember for sure.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually this comes up about every 6 months --

Here is what we think collectively it is --

apparently the radio works on a pretty common frequency that is close to the harmonics of Air Traffic Ground to Air and Air to Ground radars --

or in other words -- some plane or airport lots of miles away can be at the right place at the right time and it trigger the radio freq to turn on --

also -- its close to a frequency harmonic of some car alarms -- so when Billy-bob locks his car and all the planets are lined up perfectly -- your radio kicks on --

either that or your trailer is haunted by ghosts and you should put tin foil on your head and run around it three times naked in the middle of the day screaming "I'm not crazy - I'm not crazy - I'm not crazy!!!"

Personally -- i would go with the first one...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

The alarm might be on...

Walter


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

ccauthor said:


> As I was working in the OB today the radio just came on by itself. I had been working on the fridge for about 2 hrs and was on the other side of the room when it just came on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ccauthor- I have had a similar issue with our radio, 2-3 times. Each time we had a CD already inserted in it and we figured that it must have been something to do with that or Gremlins. Strange


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I hit the remote for my DVD player and the radio popped on this past weekend -- I'm sure it's a very common frequency.

Now if I can only figure out how to keep the Jensen radio in my 2006 23rs from coming on at VOLUME 19 every single time I turn it on... that would be some useful information!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

SconnieJonny said:


> I hit the remote for my DVD player and the radio popped on this past weekend -- I'm sure it's a very common frequency.
> 
> Now if I can only figure out how to keep the Jensen radio in my 2006 23rs from coming on at VOLUME 19 every single time I turn it on... that would be some useful information!


The radio in our TT will turn on by pressing any button on the TV remote









As for the volume setting, on the left side of your radio push and hold the center button for a few seconds(radio must be on). This will toggle more options on the display, where you can change the volume level or enable/disable the "beep" function.

Ed


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

My ears thank you all...


----------

